# My first acoustic guitars



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I am just experimenting. Trying to see if I can post pics in here....


http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Lab321/Labs Photos/IM000173.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lab123 said:


> I am just experimenting. Trying to see if I can post pics in here....
> 
> 
> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Lab321/Labs Photos/IM000173.jpg


That link sould be able to go into the image drop down. I tried it but it did not work. When you are at photobucket, there should be 3 links available. The top one, if you copy it and paste into the image dropdown should work.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Sorry...It works for me...I will try again....


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Lets see if this work for you 
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Lab321/Labs Photos/IM000173.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Link works fine. Nice guitars by the way.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Are there any acoustic guitar builders in here?
This is my current project. I am waiting on a truss rod to finish it. the fingerboard is taped on the neck

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Lab321/Labs Photos/IM000186.jpg


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd love to build an acoustic. I just don't have the discipline to take my time and do it right.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Lab,

Are you building your guitars from kits like something you'd buy from StewMac or LMI?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Warren...The guitars are built from rough quartersawn lumber. I thickness the wood with a thickness planer and bend it with an home made bending jig..Its not has hard as it appears to do it....Are you thinking of building one or are you doing it already?.....Lab


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

You could say that I do it already. I was just curious because of your affinity to the dreadnaught shape. Are you following a book like Cumpiano's?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Warren....I did a lot of surfing the internet and asked a lot of questions. My cousin ,who has been doing this for years sent me a print showing the proper placement of the braceing and tonebars. I made a mold from a Mansfield guitar that I have had for years. I have learned that there are many different ways to building a guitar or any stringed instrument for that matter...I just received a book from Steward Mcdonald on building an Irish Bouzouki. This will be my next project when I get the guitar finished.....Do you have a project at the moment?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Not right now - I have some travelling to do but I may be building a steel-string baritone and a flamenco guitar in October.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Warren ...Checked you out on You Tube....FANTASTIC stuff....


----------

